# Digital scale



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

Is there an affordable digital scale that is reliable? I am using the Lee safety scale and do not like how it works.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

berkeley works great for me accurate to the ounce


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ounce ??

Charlie


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Try grams....................???


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I prefer grains


----------



## pulpfishin (Nov 27, 2006)

For bulk loading pistol rounds on my progressive I use a cabellas $80 scale to verify the powder drop.
It has provided me with several years of reliable service.
For accuracy in rifle loads... NONE of them are consistent enough. They all fluctuate too much for me.
I use my (RCBS 520?) beam scale only.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

ChargeMaster. 

I don't care what they weight, as long as its consistent. 

The scale with the ChargeMaster, which can be purchased separately, performs well for me. So, if you think you might upgrade to a ChargeMaster later, you might consider it.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Texas T said:


> I prefer grains


....I like grains too............I have a Pact DPPS (digital precision powder scale and the dispenser. It's a kick*ss system. Works super!!! Just make sure the room temperature is and has been stable for a few hours and don't have any ceiling fans or any other type of fans going. Buy a set of rcbs check weights to verify accuracy once in a while. A LOT of rounds loaded using mine and I trust it more than ANY balance beam scale... If that's alittle too expensive then check out the Pact BBK.(balance beam killer) but I still recommend the check weights and calm, still, stable air in your reloading room


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I tried a little Franklin Arsenal digital scale and the flr lights in my shop with throw it way off. One day I'm going to get a Chargemaster, but for now my 5-0-5 beam scale is what I use.

BTW, my Lee Saftey Scale is dead nuts accurate with check weights. That thing looks like a toy. Go figure.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lezz Go said:


> I tried a little Franklin Arsenal digital scale and the flr lights in my shop with throw it way off. One day I'm going to get a Chargemaster, but for now my 5-0-5 beam scale is what I use.
> 
> BTW, my Lee Saftey Scale is dead nuts accurate with check weights. That thing looks like a toy. Go figure.


Richard Lee's stuff is about the least expensive in the book, but every Lee product I've bought has done exactly what Richard said it would.

The bullets I make with my $30 lee dies are hanging with the bullets others are making with their $100+ RCBS dies.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Lezz Go said:


> I tried a little Franklin Arsenal digital scale and the flr lights in my shop with throw it way off. One day I'm going to get a Chargemaster, but for now my 5-0-5 beam scale is what I use.
> 
> BTW, my Lee Saftey Scale is dead nuts accurate with check weights. That thing looks like a toy. Go figure.


 My 5-0-5 is only for back now, since I went to the RCBS chargemaster.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

There are a couple that have powder tricklers in the $200 range.

Maybe if I give Santa a kiss, I will be able to post up a review in january.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I know they're expensive, but the RCBS chargemaster combo is unbelievable. Match Grade arms has been using them for years. I got mine earlier this year, and it's one of those things where you say, "how did I live without it." 

You punch the button to start pouring your next load. As it's doing that you take your previousLY charged case, and put it into the seating die, seat your bullet, put the cartridge away, and by that time the new load has poured into the pan, and you're ready to do it all over again. 

Really speeds up individual cartridge reloading. Obviously progressive presses are faster. I am always shooting for max accuracy so I individually load every cartridge. The chargemaster gives me the consistent accuracy of a beam scale, or a good digital scale, plus the precise seating I want from my comp seating dies.

Watch natchez ss. They sometimes have some great prices on these. I think I got mine for well under $300.

We reload to save money???????



THE JAMMER


----------

